
Will the Digital Divide Close by Itself? - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/30/will-the-digital-divide-close-by-itself/?ref=technology
======
human_v2
The digital divide will not close itself, but rather can only grow larger as
time goes on. Technology has been key to human evolution since man learned to
create fire and sharp sticks. As such, we are inextricably bound to our
technology. Having better tech is most certainly an evolutionary advantage.
These days, technology is progressing so fast that it can be difficult to keep
up.

What are the repercussions of not keeping up? Well, you've seen what happened
to the tribal folk that got owned by Europeans back in the day, right? If you
don't keep up with technology, you will fall behind in the evolutionary chain.
Just hope those higher on the chain than you have some compassion and lack the
desire to conquer/eat you.

The article makes an excellent point that our children need to be computer and
technology literate. Those that do not embrace technology will forever be
collecting the second-hand table-scrap-tech that we throw out. As any parent,
we want our children to have all the opportunities that other kids have.
Knowledge is power.

